# Does TiVo Mini Lux work with 2-tuner TiVo Edge Antenna?



## jedisinclair (Oct 22, 2007)

I am looking to purchase the Edge Antenna, which I believe only comes with 2 tuners. I've seen info that the Mini Lux works with TiVo Edge but requires 4 tuners. So, I'm confused. Would this combo work or do I need a 4-tuner unit to work with the Mini Lux?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

jedisinclair said:


> I am looking to purchase the Edge Antenna, which I believe only comes with 2 tuners. I've seen info that the Mini Lux works with TiVo Edge but requires 4 tuners. So, I'm confused. Would this combo work or do I need a 4-tuner unit to work with the Mini Lux?


I avoided the 2-tuner just as they were doing away with the 4-tuner for this very reason. However, this post is claiming that Minis can work with the 2-tuner as its host:

2-TUNER EDGE OTA OBSERVATIONS


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

The 4 tuner Edge for antenna is still available from Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07YD24GZC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_LRgXFbHN8FW7G


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

hapster85 said:


> The 4 tuner Edge for antenna is still available from Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07YD24GZC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_LRgXFbHN8FW7G


Nice. Price bump seems worth it to get 2 more tuners, 4x storage and the backlit remote ... but I don't know if any current Lifetime/All-in service plan discounts would be available.


----------

